# Screenshot of Adventure One



## EugeneZ (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! What an awesome first session! This is easily looking like it's going to be the best campaign I'll ever run. All of the players are VERY excited after the first game, too. The "Shocking Revelation" encounter and it's resolution really woke them up to their own ability to change the outcome of the adventure. Thanks!

Here's a screenshot of our game. If you don't use Fantasy Grounds for online DnD... uhhh, you should!


----------



## merchantsteve (Jun 4, 2009)

EugeneZ said:


> The "Shocking Revelation" encounter and it's resolution really woke them up to their own ability to change the outcome of the adventure. Thanks!




I am excited that you have had such an excellent session! I see you put a lot of work into setting up Fantasy Grounds. It's neat seeing the battlemaps on the screen!


----------



## Talysian (Jun 4, 2009)

EugeneZ said:


> Wow! What an awesome first session! This is easily looking like it's going to be the best campaign I'll ever run. All of the players are VERY excited after the first game, too. The "Shocking Revelation" encounter and it's resolution really woke them up to their own ability to change the outcome of the adventure. Thanks!
> 
> Here's a screenshot of our game. If you don't use Fantasy Grounds for online DnD... uhhh, you should!





That looks Awesome! I Can't wait to start the new game come on 16th! Btw how well does fantasy grounds handle 4e? How much computer prep do you need to do?


----------



## EugeneZ (Jun 4, 2009)

As far as PLAYING 4e on Fantasy Grounds goes, JPG's 4e ruleset is amazing and completely superior to the built-in 3.5 ruleset. It's at version 1.5.1 now and has basically covered in detail every nuance of 4e. I would actually use FG if I ran offline games, that's how useful this software has become with JPG's ruleset.

As for prep... I know several 4e Fantasy Grounds DMs and we all have very different ideas of preperation. At its core, FG can be used with NO prep, simply as a virtual tabletop. It provides virtual dice, virtual paper, and Skype provides virtual communication, what more do you need?

But it DOES have a lot of utilities that can help a DM/group. The most time-consuming option is to do a complete conversion of the adventure to FG. When you're good at it, this takes about three to four hours. It can take longer when you're not. Mind you, this isn't prep for the game, it's just converstion.

I tend to do something in between. I use Tenian's parser, which converts text files into FG-usable game elements. For example, those NPC sheets you see around the map are generated by his parser. You'd be using the parser to do an adventure conversion, too, it's just a matter of how much text you want to copy and paste from the PDF. Plus, EnWorld's formatting of the NPC blocks does not follow the WotC standard (though it's very close).

All in all, I spend about a half hour using the parser to get the NPCs in. The maps are a breeze, you just copy them out of the PDF and into the FG folder. Last but not least, tokens. This is another thing different DMs do differently. FG comes with a set of letter tokens, which take zero prep time. I like to make nice, custom tokens. They take about five minutes each.

So, in summary... I'd say I do about an hour's worth of work I wouldn't be doing in a normal session, but we get a very streamlined experience out of it and the battlemaps+tokens look great. Most efficient cost/benefit ratio, in my opinion.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Talysian (Jun 4, 2009)

Extremly I've been considering giving it a try for a while, I just hate dumping money into something that is kinda iffy. And I'm horrid at setting up the macro type stuff.


----------



## talwynor (Jun 7, 2009)

Talysian (and anyone else looking to play the campaign online).  Im going to be running the campaign online with FantasyGrounds 2 and I'm looking for players - even tho EugeneZ beat me to the punch   .  For the tech-disadvantaged, this may be a good campaign for you.  I plan on only using FG2 ffor the maps, die rolling and combat tracker to start, relying heavily on voice.  This way, Ill cut down on prep time for both myself and the players, and you can grow into some of the functionality of FG2 as you get familiar with it.  If anyone is interested, send me an email.


----------



## talwynor (Jun 20, 2009)

Eugene - in your screen shot, there is a small icon in the personalities entries (ie, the icon on the Smarg personality, but not the "Spraying Oil" or "Terror in the Skies").  What does it represent?


----------

